# Google Play hits 25 billion downloads, gives premium apps for just INR 13.36



## amjath (Sep 27, 2012)

> Whether you’re looking for directions, checking email or sharing a picture with friends, apps are now an indispensable part of life. And if you’re using Android, it all starts with Google Play, home to 675,000 apps and games. That’s a lot of choice. We’ve now crossed 25 billion downloads from Google Play, and to celebrate we’re offering some great discounts for the next five days.
> 
> Every day you’ll be able to choose from a collection of apps from some of the world’s top developers including Gameloft, Electronic Arts, Rovio, runtastic, Full Fat and more. And all for just 25 cents. We’ll also be offering some special collections like 25 movies you must own, 25 banned books, 25 albums that changed the world and our 25 top selling magazines, all at special prices. Visit Google Play a little later today to check them out.
> 
> Twenty-five billion is more than twice the distance, in miles, that the Voyager 1 spacecraft has travelled since its launch 35 years ago. It’s the amount of time, in minutes, that have passed since some of our earliest ancestors began to set foot in Europe. And now, thanks to all of you, it’s a Google Play milestone. We look forward to the next 25 billion.



List of apps for sale @ 13.36 rupees:

Angry Birds Space (game)
Asphalt 7  (game)
Symphony of Eternity (game)
runtastic PRO (app)
Tasks (app)
OfficeSuite Pro 6 + (PDF & HD) (app)
Ocean HD (game)
NFL Kicker 13 (app)
London Bus Checker (app)
Let’s Create! Pottery (app)
Granny Smith (game)
Sudoku (game)
Draw Something (game)
Clouds and Sheep Premium (game)
The Cat in the Hat – Dr. Seuss (app)

Promo Google Play page: *play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_celebrate_25_billion

Source

I downloaded Asphalt 7 and Granny Smith [game is awesome especially the replay part, must play recommended]


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2012)

The important part is ...its for 5 days.

b/w which is better? KingsoftOffice or OfficeSuitePro.


----------



## noob (Sep 27, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> The important part is ...its for 5 days.
> 
> b/w which is better? KingsoftOffice or OfficeSuitePro.



Don't know..but get OfficeSuitePro. it is just for 14 rs....
I purchased Tasks (app),OfficeSuite Pro 6 + (PDF & HD) (app). thinking of Asphalt 7 and runtastic PRO


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

I tried to purchase it with my debit card integrated with Google Wallet. But it always gives me this error.



> An attempt to charge $0.25 to VISA xxx-xxx failed. You must update your payment information within 7 days or your order will be cancelled.



What should i do?

Can't Indian banks debit card won't work?


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> The important part is ...its for 5 days.
> 
> b/w which is better? KingsoftOffice or OfficeSuitePro.


no personal experience but kingsoft is free and has more 5 star reviews than officesuite. but promo pack has HD as well PDF. so if u plan on buying a tab this app with HD is useless 

*Edit:* just read officesuite description and "whats new" so much advancement, so u not regret spending ur 14 rupees



noob said:


> Don't know..but get OfficeSuitePro. it is just for 14 rs....
> I purchased Tasks (app),OfficeSuite Pro 6 + (PDF & HD) (app). thinking of Asphalt 7 and runtastic PRO



go for asphalt 7 i purchased it but did not download it yet, saw the screens it was awesome go for it. It was yesterday's offer may soon ll end replacing new apps



furious_gamer said:


> I tried to purchase it with my debit card integrated with Google Wallet. But it always gives me this error.
> What should i do?
> Can't Indian banks debit card won't work?


u have to use a different card bro. but according to ur message ur purchase is successful but payment is failed. BTW which card, few debit cards do work


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2012)

amjath said:


> no personal experience but kingsoft is free and has more 5 star reviews than officesuite. but promo pack has HD as well PDF. so if u plan on buying a tab this app with HD is useless
> 
> *Edit:* just read officesuite description and "whats new" so much advancement, so u not regret spending ur 14 rupees



I used Kingsoft office and liked it. And, in last sale I bought "eZPDF viewer"...which kinda handles all PDF tasks. 

I think I'm gonna pass today. Lets see what in store for tomorrow.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

amjath said:


> u have to use a different card bro. but according to ur message ur purchase is successful but payment is failed. BTW which card, few debit cards do work



I got it. BoB Debit cards won't work. Got that from ico's thread.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 27, 2012)

will sbi debit card/SBI online banking work ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> will sbi debit card/SBI online banking work ?



Nope. Tried that too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bought Angry Birds Space Premium! Can do without all other apps on sale today.


----------



## amjath (Sep 28, 2012)

Today's list of apps:

Cut the rope Experiments
doubleTwist Alarm Clock
World of Goo
SketchBook Mobile
FIFA12 by EA Sports
Paper Camera
Shark Dash
The Going to Bed Book - Boynton
Flick Nations Rugby
Dungeon Village
Mini Motor Racing
Color & Draw for kids phone
Color & Draw for kids HD

I dont think I will buy anything today 'cause I already have Cut the rope and World of Goo


----------



## mastervk (Sep 28, 2012)

will buy all the apps..except those which i already have like world of goo...unfortunately missed yesterday deal..hope they will put Asphalt 7/office suite deal again..

note..amazon appstore will also have same rate for these apps...so you can buy from there too.


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2012)

Purchased the following on the 1st day:-

Angry Birds Space Premium
Asphalt 7
Sudoku

Didn't purchase OfficeSuite Pro as I rarely work with documents in my phone and Kingsoft Office Free is more than enough for me. Also I have Polaris Office pre installed which is good too.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2012)

My mobile battery does notr allow me to play games on it, so...waiting for good apps.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> My mobile battery does notr allow me to play games on it, so...waiting for good apps.



you can buy games now..and play later once you get better mobile/tablet..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2012)

:sigh: I own a Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## amjath (Sep 28, 2012)

mastervk said:


> will buy all the apps..except those which i already have like world of goo...unfortunately missed yesterday deal..hope they will put Asphalt 7/office suite deal again..
> 
> note..amazon appstore will also have same rate for these apps...so you can buy from there too.


Last time on 10 million app downloads promo they did it. Hope they ll include day 1 apps again.

BTW amazon app store is working again. It worked for few days for me, then it didn't



Skud said:


> Purchased the following on the 1st day:-
> Angry Birds Space Premium
> Asphalt 7
> Sudoku
> Didn't purchase OfficeSuite Pro as I rarely work with documents in my phone and Kingsoft Office Free is more than enough for me. Also I have Polaris Office pre installed which is good too.


U r right skud, Polaris Office is more than enough it does everything without any hassle


----------



## mastervk (Sep 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> :sigh: I own a Samsung Galaxy S



is the battery so bad..i too don't play many games but still buy them hoping one day i might play them.


----------



## amjath (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, today's list:

Amazing Alex
TuneIn radio pro
Temple run brave
HD widgets
PicSay pro photo editor
Monsters ate my condo
Flick golf
ezPDF reader PDF annotate form
Kids ABC letters 
Rebuild
Zombiesmash
MSecure password manager
Mass Effect infiltrator
Dragon fly full

I bought nothing today 
Instead of msecure, pocket is very good for password management and it is free


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone here owns poweramp? How much did you get it for? My trial is becoming expired


----------



## amjath (Sep 29, 2012)

If the app is famous and top app hope for the app in promo discount


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought PowerAMP. Its the best music player in android appstore. Worth paying the price. Buy it if you can.


----------



## amjath (Sep 29, 2012)

Does it come with a equalizer

Edit: just checked the play store it has the equalizer, also it is in top developer category hope to see in this promo


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess its time for showing some rage @apple.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2012)

Today's list:

Broken Sword: Director’s Cut
Sky Safari
Cut the Rope
Cut the Rope HD
Where’s My Perry?
Endomondo Sports Tracker Pro
RealCalc Plus
Madden NFL ’12
Pool Break Pro
Order & Chaos Online
Cogs
Camera ZOOM FX
Dr. Seuss's Sleep Book
Farm Invasion USA - Premium


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I bought PowerAMP. Its the best music player in android appstore. Worth paying the price. Buy it if you can.



How much does it cost?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2012)

Rs. 263. I want to buy it too, but my cards are shitty.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2012)

Day 5, Last day for the promo and here is the list:
Horn
The Dark Knight Rises
Haunted House HD
Smart Tools
Nova Launcher Prime
Great Big War Game
Scramble With Friends
Kids Numbers and Math
Guns’n'Glory WW2 Premium
Gravity Guy
Air Control
Air Control HD
SPY mouse


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

nice ..will buy below apps/games ..

Horn
The Dark Knight Rises
Smart Tools
Nova Launcher Prime
Great Big War Game
Kids Numbers and Math
Guns’n'Glory WW2 Premium
Air Control HD


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2012)

Sh1t! I just bought "Smart tools" 1 week back!

Bought Nova launcher


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

bought smart tools..currently i am using apex launcher for ICS..how is  nova launcher compared to apex?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2012)

Same.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

bought kids application going on sale too..checked them and they look good. i think those having kids and tablet should buy some of these apps (after testing lite version first)...


----------



## KDroid (Oct 1, 2012)

I just can't believe I missed all this.


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2012)

Poweramp, where is poweramp, damn you google


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

Power amp might not be there.. Last time swift key was the best sale.. This time though I have bought nearly all apps and games I didn't find any must use app.. (I missed first day sale.. Office was very good sale for tablet..)


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

For camera, camera fx is good app.. I bought it during last year sale.. Those who uses mobile camera frequently should buy it..


----------

